# Purchasing swords



## ShadowKnight (Jan 11, 2005)

I found this website, http://www.martialartswords.com/shop/ and I am considering purchasing the Custom Deluxe Musashi Katan from there. 

 I am fairly skeptical of websites because more often than not, the sword quality is poor. 

 I would like to know opinions of others here who have more experience than I and could help me deciding if this is a good site to purchase from.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2005)

ShadowKnight said:
			
		

> I found this website, http://www.martialartswords.com/shop/ and I am considering purchasing the Custom Deluxe Musashi Katan from there.
> 
> I am fairly skeptical of websites because more often than not, the sword quality is poor.
> 
> I would like to know opinions of others here who have more experience than I and could help me deciding if this is a good site to purchase from.


 I have a sweet Katana for sale...  17 hours left on the auction on Ebay.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 11, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have a sweet Katana for sale...  17 hours left on the auction on Ebay.



Dude...link it up..

Paul


----------



## Blindside (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm pretty skeptical about sites that don't tell you by who or from where the swords are produced from.  The link to the bud K catalog didn't exactly inspire confidence.  Before you drop 2,500 on a sword you might want to look around.  www. bugei.com has a good reputation for quality control on their weapons (produced by hanwei).  That is just a starting point, good luck.

Lamont


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 11, 2005)

How are swords made by Ritter Steel?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2005)

ShadowKnight said:
			
		

> How are swords made by Ritter Steel?


 Crap.  I have one.

 Paul, Check the Proshop, I have a link there.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Jan 11, 2005)

This site is where I buy my swords from. They have quality Japanese Swords and Daggers. They haveFunctional, Practical, and Decorative Japanese Swords. They feature swords that are made by Paul Chen. Watch out though, there live swords have a very, very sharp hasaki (edge).

http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/productsearch.asp?sub=yes&cat=Swords%20and%20Daggers&subcat=Japanese

I think this is the one you are looking for. *Miyamoto Musashi Daito*
http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/product_details.asp?id=SH1016


Regards,
Sid


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

I sell CAS Iberia and Cold Steel at 10% to 15% over wholesale.. Paul Chen is another brand I sell. All three brands are very high quality and I own numerous weapons of each make.. you cannot go wrong with any of those three makes..

The Musashi sword on that site is full retail. Generally I sell Paul Chen at 50% to 55% of retail


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, nice site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 11, 2005)

i'd go with www.bugei.com, id also like to add that they too have a forum with many knowledgeable practitioners, sword makers, and sword polishers.

shawn


----------



## Dragon Fist (Jan 13, 2005)

ShadowKnight said:
			
		

> Wow, nice site. Thanks for the link.


My pleasure sir, thats what we are here for.


----------



## TularosaKungFu (Nov 4, 2022)

Wow things have changed since 05. I am opening a shop until i have enough for the gym building and was going to talk about pricing in a bad time, but it's 17 years later and blades are all over. 
I wanted to go American craftsman, but I suspect only about half or less of my market can pay that range. So Im carrying a mid tier price range as well. 

Hopefully it will only last a couple months and we'll be able to move to a better building and have classes. But I already got my answer and its that one has to go with the market and not be exclusive, unless a touring museum is what you want to run.


----------

